# Slow release metformin and weight loss



## lucy123 (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi


I think I could do with a hug today as feeling very down?

I am due to change onto Slow release metformin today after being on 2000 of normal metformin.

I have been fine on normal for just under a year, but in the last 2 months or more have become very ill with vomiting so consultant is changing to slow release.

I have a couple of questions if that is okay?

1) Do I just take SR once  a day and is it just one tablet?  I currently take 4  - 
2 x twice a day with meals.

2) Does it still have to be taken with meals

3) Should it help the vomiting go away - I really am at the end with it.

4) The big question - would it affect weight loss in a different way to normal metformin - ie which is better for weight loss!


I am hoping the slow release may help with my insulin floods too - but I guess thats just wishful thinking.

I am hoping this sorts me out as I am starting to absolutely detest having diabetes. 

I haven't took any metformin yesterday or this morning as I really can't cope with another sickness session, but my BS are 10.7 this morning and have been in the 5 to 6 range so I guess that is telling me I can't just give up and hide away from the big D. 

I have just realised how much the metformin has affected my quality of life recently - I have cut right down on my gym sessions and my running due to being worried  I wouldn't make it to the end with the sickness and runs. Its not like me at all - normally very active - and i think this is what is getting me down today. I also feel I have no energy.


I am hoping this helps me turn a corner - please don't tell me it won't.


----------



## AJLang (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi Lucy I haven't got any advice because I don't know anything about Metformin.  But I did want to send you massive hugs and mega wishes that this change sorts everything out for you {{{{{{{Lucy}}}}}}}


----------



## Vicsetter (Apr 27, 2012)

Good luck Lucy, this should tell you what you need to know:
http://www.medicines.org.uk/EMC/medicine/20952/SPC
Sounds like you might get 2x1000mg to be taken with evening meal.  I never bothered with taking mine with meals and after going onto SR metformin I have given up.  You might be better off on insulin or Victoza/Byetta but give the SR a go first before asking.

P.S. don't know anything about weight loss, cause nothing I try works.


----------



## lucy123 (Apr 27, 2012)

Vicsetter said:


> Good luck Lucy, this should tell you what you need to know:
> http://www.medicines.org.uk/EMC/medicine/20952/SPC
> Sounds like you might get 2x1000mg to be taken with evening meal.  I never bothered with taking mine with meals and after going onto SR metformin I have given up.  You might be better off on insulin or Victoza/Byetta but give the SR a go first before asking.
> 
> P.S. don't know anything about weight loss, cause nothing I try works.



Hi Vicsetter and thank you. You are right my consultant would like me on Byetta but the Nice guidelines say no and therefore the PCT wouldn't approve it!


----------



## SimplesL (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi Lucy

Hope you are feeling a bit better. I'm still on the "normal" metformin but a colleague in work was switched to the SR version by her GP as like you she was ill after using the normal for ages.

It has helped her as she does tolerate this better than the normal so she is perservering with it for the time being. The SR version is supposed to be kinder on the stomach.

I have lost some weight after taking metformin but it may be just down to me watching diet & going to the gym more rather than the meds. Who knows!

I've been on Metformin since Sept 10 when I was diagnosed & so far so good. I did have a few tummy issues when I was put up to 4 x 500g per day; but iot did settle & when HBA1c went to 5.8 they halved it last October. Since then it has gone to 6.5 but no increase in meds; so I hope it doesn't go higher when next checked in about a month.


Regards
Lynne

Regards
Lynne


----------



## lucy123 (Apr 27, 2012)

SimplesL said:


> Hi Lucy
> 
> Hope you are feeling a bit better. I'm still on the "normal" metformin but a colleague in work was switched to the SR version by her GP as like you she was ill after using the normal for ages.
> 
> ...



Thanks Lynne - it is strange though how we can be on it long term with very few complications and then suddenly - this is why I doubted it was the metformin but feel pretty sure now that it is.

My only concern is whether I feel hungrier by taking the slow release and thus be tempted to overeat again.


----------



## Celerie (Aug 3, 2017)

The only problem I notice with SR is that my BG is slightly higher than usual first thing in the morning. It's still within normal range but it does preclude my eating any carbs for breakfast until it has fallen. 

It is normal diurnal variation for your BG to rise as you wake. The Met is supposed to mitigate this but it doesn't always seem to do the job well enough.


----------



## pav (Aug 3, 2017)

lucy123 said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was put on SR metformin probably a couple or so years ago after being on standard metformin since 2000, I found in answer to your question as below but everyone can be different.

1.  I take it the same as normal metformin in that it's 4 500mg tablets, two in the morning and two in the evening.

2.  I still take it with meals as I always have done.

3.  It should be easier on ones system, my problem was with wind, which has reduced.

4. Can't really tell on the weight lose as due to being on and off gliclazide I have put on weight due to me not getting on with gliclazide.

As I am on a triple whammy of tablets for the diabetes, I can't tell how well metformin is working with me, due to having other problems with my levels spiking then suddenly dropping.


----------



## Drummer (Aug 6, 2017)

I was put straight onto Metformin and statins and was really ill. It was so bad that I decided to stop taking them, as I had no life at all and my mind was being affected - my memory has not returned, I lost so much.
The really sad thing for me is that I don't need the tablets. I just eat a low carb diet and my blood tests show normal levels, not even prediabetic.
No mention of this has been made, just an attempt to get me to take tablets again.


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 6, 2017)

lucy123 said:


> Hi Vicsetter and thank you. You are right my consultant would like me on Byetta but the Nice guidelines say no and therefore the PCT wouldn't approve it!


The NICE guidelines are a recommendation, not an instruction. If your consultant wishes you to try it, then there is no reason for a refusal.


----------



## Grogg1 (Aug 6, 2017)

I take metformin - one tablet twice a day but I never take with meals and I have no side effects.  I take when I wake with glass of water and cup of tea as my levels rise in the morning.  Then I take the second one when I remember in the evening.

Didn't realise it was supposed to be taken with meals!


----------

